# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  في الذكرى الرابعة لمذبحة مازيمبي ههههههههه

## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*تشكيلة الهلال للقاء مازمبي بعد دقايق 
معز في حراسة المرمي 
سامي عبدالله ديمبا باري اسامه التعاون مساوي 
بالدفاع 
فييرا ايفوسا سيدا عمر بخيت 
بالوسط 
سادمبا وامبيلي 
بالهجوم

جماهير الهلال تملي الاستاد عن اخره وتتوعد مازمبي 
بالحمسه والاربعه









*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*بدية مباراة الهلال ومازمبي بنصف نهائي ابطال افريقيا 
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووونننننننن
الهدف الاول للهلال في الدقيقه التانيه لبداية المباراه 
عن طريق ديمبا باري 

*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
هدف التعادل لمازمبي في الدقيقه الخامسه عن طريق باسيسيلا

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*مرور 15 دقيقه ولا زالت النتيجه تعادل

الهلال 1
مازمبي 1

ومدرب مازمبي غارزيتو يجلس هاديا 
وكامبوس مدرب الهلال علي الخط 

*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*يا ســـااااااااتر انقطاع التيار الكهربائي 

في الدقيقه 20 والنتيجه تعادل 
الهلال 1مازمبي 1
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*الحمدلله عاد التيار الكهربائي 
لمباراة الهلال ومازمبي
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووونننن
الهدف التاني للهلال 
بامضاء هيثم مصطفي سيدا 
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووننن
ماالوتا يحرز هدف التعادل لمازمبي بالدقيقه 31
.
.
.













*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*خرووووووج سامي عبدالله المصاب ودخول كابوندي 
الدقيقه 43 والنتيجه تعادل

الهلال 2
مازمبي 2
.










*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*نهائة الشوط الاول لمباراة نصف نهائي الابطال الافريقي

الهلال 2 
مازمبي 2
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*الدقيقه 55 وسيطره كامـــله لمازمبي علي المباراه
ولازالت النتيجه تعادل 

*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووننننننننننننننننننننن

الهدف الثالث لمازمبي عن طريق موبوتو بالدقيقه 63
.
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*انظر رقصة حارس مازمبي كديابا بعد الهدف التالت 









*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*مســـــــــــــاوي يرتكب ضربة جزاء بالدقيقه 79 
مع موبوتو 

*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن
الهدف الرابع لمازمبي بالدقيقه 80
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*لا ... لا ... لا .. مش ممكن .
قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون 
هدف خامس من تسديده من وسط الملعب يسال عنه
المعز محجوب
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*نهاية مباراة الهلال ومازمبي بخسارة عار البلد 5/2
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*نقدم تحليل مختصر لمباراة الهلال ومازيمبي التي قام بنقلها عبدالغني حمد جدو 
بداية قوية من الهرار  ولكن العزيمة الكنقولية كانت اقوة تقدم الهلال وبعد دقائق عادل مازنبي وتاني اتقدم وتاني درنو والمرة دي عينك ما تشوف الا النور الثالث والرابع والخامس دة كلو ما مشكلة المشكلة لعيبة الهلال كانو بيسقطو على الارض كتير وبجرو بي طريقة غريبة يا ربي السبب شنو.
قالو راسم كان لافي بس الارجح انو افرطو في الدرون.
والبواسير ومشااااااكل يعاني منها الجماعة دي كلها اعزار لازم ناخدة ليهم .
بس البرير ما كان رأيسم يا ربي العدوة دي من زماااان معاهم ناخد ارآئكم
*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*في الدكره الرابعه لمزبحة مازمبي ...
صحف الضلال اليهوديه الزرقاء لم تصـدر ودي 
الصحف الحمــــراء








*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*في الذكره الرابعه لمزبحة مازمبي ...
صحف الضلال اليهوديه الزرقاء يوم 5/10/2009
لم تصـدر ودي الصحف الحمــــراء
.
.








*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*في الدكره الرابعه لمزبحة مازمبي ...
صحف الضلال اليهوديه الزرقاء لم تصـدر ودي 
الصحف الحمــــراء
.









*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*في الذكره الرابعه لمزبحة مازمبي ...
صحف الضلال اليهوديه الزرقاء يوم 5/10/2009
لم تصـدر ودي الصحف الحمــــراء
.












*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*توثيق مبدع ياعبد الغني الحبيب
كان يوم من اجمل ايام الالفية الجديدة

*

----------


## عبدالغني حمد المريخابي

*مضت اربعة سنه علي الهزيمة المزلة هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*


*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*بلاي صحفهم لم تخرج في هذا اليوم 

ههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## الجامرابي

*يا لها من ذكريات حلوة
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*الذكريات حلوة وجميلة
غايتو يا عبد الغني شفتك غياظ بشكل
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*يا ريت الزوار الزرق يشوفوا البوست دا عشان يستعيدوا ذكرى مأتمهم و ينصبوا سرادق العزاء تاني
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
لا تعليق !!!
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
لا تعليق !!!



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته. 
لماذا؟؟؟؟!!!!. 

*

----------

